# Solved: TV on PC software



## rivka1010 (May 14, 2010)

I saw an ad today for "*PCShowBuzz"* by inKline Global which states you can get TV service on your PC w/hundreds(+) channels available and no hardware to purchase, just a one-time charge of $25-$35 for the actual software package. My mind keeps saying 'this sounds too good to be true', but haven't been able to find anything to prove or disprove their claims. The only questions I was able to find directed me to either this website or their website and the most recent post was dated in 2006. I was hoping to find some info a bit more current, say within the past year? If anyone has experience with this product, or knows of someone who has, please reply to this post.

I would be running the software on an HP Pavillion 1.73 GHz computer with 10+gig memory. My husband insists on a high speed internet connection (if that is required beyond the download of the software), but I can't remember the download speed. 

Looking forward to any insight from those who have experience with this product. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Chol (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey Mate,
Check it out here:

1. recommended
https://usd.swreg.org/cgi-bin/s.cgi

2. try but it has negative feedback
http://download.cnet.com/PCShowBuzz/3000-2139_4-10757665.html
the price is exactly $29.95

good luck,


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Doesn't look like something I would buy: http://www.ripoffreport.com/TV-Adve...-Glob/ktla-tv-inkline-global-ripoff-f4c3x.htm


----------



## RichardGibson (May 13, 2010)

The whole thing stinks! The 'TV' will all be stuff that can be found for free elsehwere. You'd probably get far more viewing pleasure from YouTube and the networks websites.
In the UK we have online 'catch up' services from all the major networks which let you watch TV programs for free, but if you're outside the UK you can't join the party:
http://bbc.co.uk/iplayer is the best example
The best alternative will probably be a USB TV reciever, as you've not stated your country it's hard to say which will be best for you, but in the UK you can pick up a Freeview USB TV Receiver for about £15 (around $25) which gives access to 50 or so channels, and quality is the same as on a TV.
Hope that helps.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

There really is one born every minute! If anyone actually thinks that todays' Internet TV offerings are anything close to commercial cable, I have a bridge in Brooklyn that I can make you a very good deal on!


----------



## RichardGibson (May 13, 2010)

JohnWill said:


> There really is one born every minute! If anyone actually thinks that todays' Internet TV offerings are anything close to commercial cable, I have a bridge in Brooklyn that I can make you a very good deal on!


Move to the UK 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/
http://www.channel4.com/programmes/4od
http://www.itv.com/itvplayer/
http://demand.five.tv/watchnow.aspx


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I have never seen anything for any country that was better than what I can find here. Besides, with your economy going down the drain faster than ours, I don't want to be there.


----------



## rivka1010 (May 14, 2010)

JohnWill - *WHAT* can you find *HERE* - in the U.S.A.? That is where I'm from - SMACK DAB IN THE MIDDLE - and I love it! And it seems to me that our country has it's share of problems that others don't. I love America, but the entire world is in trouble right now. I'm not sure what I said in my original message that should have led people to believe I live anywhere. This is my first post on this forum, so I should have already setup my profile. I am a Kansan, born and bred. My experience level on a computer is in software mainly, but I have installed expansion boards before and am not afraid, nor unfamiliar with the components on the panel. I have worked on various software products since the first PC came out, and the first Mac. I taught computer coarses both at a school and at my office which was a programmer pool for hire. Everything I have learned has been from the school of hard knocks. My last job I was the only female programmer and I was the highest paid. Unfortunately I became disabled and have spent 7 years bedridden. It would amaze you how fast you lose what you knew. I rely on my husband, a much more experienced techno-geek, who has not only done programming, but used to engineer the boards that go in everything from laptop computers to the computers that run airplanes.

I also know that everything I have just told you is information you don't care about - I hope! But an earlier reply which said, *"There really is one born every minute! If anyone actually thinks that todays' Internet TV offerings are anything close to commercial cable, I have a bridge in Brooklyn that I can make you a very good deal on!" *was derogatory, degrading, and just plain unnecessary. Just because this was my first post doesn't make me STUPID!

For those of you who replied with constructive criticism of the program, I appreciate your help. After reading your replies I hope to use the forum again. However, after opening the first reply I received via email (above) I was ready to tell the forum to go to JohnWill's' "bridge in Brooklyn" and jump!!


----------



## jud72 (Mar 23, 2010)

Bravo rivka1010.......:up::up::up:


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You asked for an opinion, and you got it. I can't help it if you don't like it.


----------



## RichardGibson (May 13, 2010)

JohnWill said:


> You asked for an opinion, and you got it. I can't help it if you don't like it.


Well, no, you claimed that the US had so much better than the UK, after saying that there was no half decent internet TV (at that point no one had mentioned countries).
If there are in fact no US online TV service on par to those found in the UK a USB TV receiver is the closest alternative:
http://www.google.com/products/cata...rSDImy-Qbq9pTdDQ&sa=title&ved=0CAcQ8wIwADgA#p

Richard


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I think you may be suffering from reading comprehension issues.  

I didn't say the on-line TV in the US was any better than the UK, just that I wouldn't want to live in the UK with their current economic woes.  

As far as Internet TV, I've never seen or heard of anyone that was satisfied with on-line TV when compared to any available cable or satellite services.


----------



## RichardGibson (May 13, 2010)

I think you have memory issues. You said "I have never seen anything for any country that was better than what I can find here."

Richard


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

RichardGibson said:


> I think you have memory issues. You said "I have never seen anything for any country that was better than what I can find here."
> 
> Richard


A 100% correct statement. I didn't say it didn't exist, but just that I'd never seen it.

In any case, since the original poster is in the US, it's somewhat moot.


----------



## rivka1010 (May 14, 2010)

JohnWill,
When I saw your original reply and saw under your name "Moderator with 103,134 posts", I thought this meant you had achieved a level of experience with Tech Support Guy Forums (TSGFs) and this was a title you had been offered by TSGFs, personally. Now I can see it is just because you have replied to an enormous number of posts and the system programmers could find no better title for someone with over 100,000 posts. This is also proven by the very meaning of "Moderator", as found in the Merriam-Webster dictionary:

*mod-er-a-tor,* _noun_:
1. one who arbitrates; a MEDIATOR
2. one who presides over an assembly, meeting, or discussion as
a) the presiding officer of a Presbyterian governing body; b) the
nonpartisan presiding officer of a town meeting; c) the chairman of a 
discussion group.

Let me continue with some definitions, so nothing is lost in translation.

*non-par-ti-san*, _adjective_*:*
not partisan; _especially_: free from party affiliation, bias, or designation.

So far, in your comments as a "*Moderator*" I see no evidence of your being "nonpartisan", due to your lack of distinction of one who is a *"Moderator"*. In fact, rather than holding your _rank_ in a distinguished manner, you come across more characteristic of one of the "Grumpy Old Men" who was more like Ebenezer Scrooge than a man of kindness, respectfulness and wit of Mark Twain. I wonder: Do you even care what kind of person you are, or how offensive your words read? My 80 year old father has been married to the same woman for 60 years in July. Mother has Alzheimer's Disease and until last June he took care of her every need, working with her when she couldn't comprehend the basics of putting on her underwear, and celebrating the moments when she was lucid enough to know that she was married to him and what his name was. Now his good days are marked by if Mom gave him a kiss before he left the woman he has known for 75 years a ward full of demented patients. He goes home now and sleeps in the recliner because "it hurts to much to sleep without her". Yet despite all the loss he has endured these past seven years he is a happy, jovial man who would rather laugh than cry, can always think of a kind word to uplift someone who is down, and a joke to share with someone who isn't. One of the pieces of advice Dad has given to people over the years, including those who he worked with and who worked for him, is "You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar". I truly hope you take this as it has been intended, as _constructive-criticism_ not meant to tear down but only to show another way of looking at life in our world today. My hope and prayer for you is that you find happiness so you can pass it on in your everyday life - and on the world-wide-web.

God Bless You, JohnWill (and all those who have replied to my post)! I am closing this POST and hope that I have not negatively impacted, or offended anyone on, the FORUM.

Thank you all. For those who read this - HAVE A GREAT WEEK! When you are out there working and feeling overwhelmed and like the walls are closing in on you, think of someone who has been bedridden for 10 months and has not had a total of 24 hours outside four bedroom walls in all that time. Think of someone whose mother has Alzheimer's and used to be the only person, besides their father, that she recognized. Her face would light up. In two months she has completely forgotten who her children are. So many people aren't thankful for the ability they have to simply walk down a flight of stairs to a garage, turn the key for the car and back out of the driveway. The arrogance people have when they beat up a soda machine because it ate their money and didn't give them the beverage for their break, yet some of us would love to have "break time", to interact with people, or to be able to sit up in a chair more than 20 minutes so you can attend a movie or go to church and sing your praises to God. Your situation in life can always get worse - but it won't be that bad if you can pass on a kind word, a funny email, or a happy e-card to someone who is having a hard time.

Please forgive my verbose message, please don't its content!


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

,,,


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Just because I'm a moderator, that doesn't say I can't have an opinion on a topic.


----------

